# Companion Dog Show Maidstone Kent 27 Sept



## Taome (Apr 17, 2009)

The Cinnamon Trust

Sept 27
Companion
Dog Show
Judging 1.00
The Market Hall, Lockmeadow Market, Barker Road, Maidstone, Kent. (Classes: Pedigree, Novelty & Obedience). enquiries [email protected]


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Might pop down to this


----------

